# Dayton, Oh, Phoebe, Female, 7yrs



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Hi All, I am posting this for a colleague who is friends with the owner of the GSD. She is looking for a home for this 7 yr old GSD. Apparently, the owner no longer has time to deal with the dog as she has two young children now. ALl I know if the information listed below, if anyone is interested please pm me or email me at [email protected]. I appreciate any help we can get in locating a new home for this beautiful girl. 


_INFO as I received it- 
We currently own a female German Shepherd who goes by the name of
Phoebe. We purchased her from a breeder approximately seven years ago.
She has been a wonderful dog for us during that time. Our family has grown since her arrival and in the last few years we have become increasingly busy. We have gotten to a point in our lives where it is no longer fair to expect her to keep up with us. We would love to find her a loving home with a great family. She is great with our children (ages 3 & 5) and loves the outdoors (she is an inside dog though). Please contact us if you’re interested. We have all health records and she’s up-to-date on all immunizations._

**** Please Note,I am posting this for a colleague. My colleague is a friend of the owner and I would take her myself but I just cannot afford another dog at this time.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

She's a pretty girl! I still have a Petfinder account for my rescue so I could post her there for the family. Can you e-mail me the picture (maybe a larger file size of it, this one is too small) and her general info: crate trained, house trained, shots/spay status, personality?


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Hi Michelle - I would be more than happy to email you the information. I really appreciate it! I will get that to you this afternoon.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I just noticed you are in Middletown, I am in Carlisle. It is nice to meet someone on the forum that is close


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Sorry my e-mail addy is [email protected]

Yeah not too far since I am in North Middletown right on the edge of Franklin.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm close too! If you need my help with anything let me know.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Phoebe: Petfinder

Her link is above. if i need to change anything just let me know.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Thank you so much, you are very kind to do this for Phoebe


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Great News!! We found Phoebe a home. Thank you so much for all of your help!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Yay so glad for her!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I have one more question, I am somewhat interested in working with a rescue. The challenge is I am not able to take in another dog at this point (although within the next couple of years I hope to be able to). I would like to know are there any local rescues I could work with? I could provide occasional transport or some donations. Any ideas?


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

LOTS of rescues in our area - just check out Petfinder by your zip code and see the list. I just adopted a kitten this evening from the Animal Friends Humane Society in Hamilton - looks like a nice shelter you could volunteer at. Same with Warren County Humane in Lebanon. I hope to get back into rescue soon once I get a setup for housing a foster since my house is not the best situation to house an unknown dog away from my kids and dogs. So until then I am not doing rescue since I've not had much luck with finding good foster homes. Once you are able to foster you should let me know - what I've done in the past is basically just be the one who takes care of the vetting bills and screens potential homes while the foster home cares for the dog in home and sends me bio info for Petfinder. But I've not found anyone to be a good reliable foster home.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Thank you very much! I appreciate all of your help.


----------

